# Touch screen to draw midi CC data in midi editor?



## shawnsingh (Jun 21, 2019)

Does anyone use a touch screen to interact with a midi editor, especially for drawing midi cc data? On Windows in particular?

I'm curious to hear more about this. Is it a second display proper, or are you using a tablet somehow as a second screen? How does that kind of setup work? What things do you like doing on the touch screen and what things feel burdensome?

Cheers


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 9, 2019)

I think the biggest issue I have with this concept is that once you draw in CC data you also reposition the mouse pointer and move it away from the main screen. I’m trying to get used to this type of workflow right now using an iPad Pro with a pen but I’m not sure if I’m totally happy with the solution I have right now. Of course you can mirror a part of the screen on the touch controller but then you probably will run into issues related to the way you have to layout the editors on the main screen.


----------

